# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  озу для чайника

## Inna_L

у меня есть 1)контроллер озу-двухканальный контроллер DDR2-400/533/667 с поддержкой 4 модулей DIMM суммарным объемом до 64 GB
2)Частота системной шины, МГц-400/533/800/1066, 3)установлены две*256 Мб DDR2-533 
захотелось добавить оперативки, чтоб быстрее работал ПК, в магазине порекомендовали добавить одну DDR2-800 на 2Гб, а есть ли смысл добавлять одну, если   двухканальный контроллер и как я понимаю частота останется 533 ? Или не так?

----------


## Inna_L

и что никто не может помочь, что делать?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...есть ли смысл добавлять одну, если двухканальный контроллер и как я понимаю частота останется 533 ?...


Рекомендация может быть связана с тем, что сейчас найти память на 533 МГц трудно, а стоить она будет дороже ;)
(потому имеет смысл не добавлять, но менять).

----------

Inna_L (28.08.2011)

----------

